# NEED HELP! byo evh 5150 guitar replica



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a byoguitar kit and i am using rustoleum lacquer paints. On the body i'm done painting the strip es and everything and now on clear coat. 

But... On the neck it is painted but no clear coat or varnish on it. I am currently putting leevalley's wipe on pure tung oil on the fret board. I am wondering if that is good for the fret board since i already started doing the oil?

Now i am wonder how to finish the back of the neck because the headstock and behind the first fret has lacquer paint. I was thinking of clear coat lacquer for the head and back of neck? Or oil or water baased wipe on varathane on neck back and headstock? Please help me out... Im lost.

I like the glossy feeling on finshed necks like lp's or sg's but unfinished fretboard, hence the oil. 

I heard they use nitrocellulose which is toxic and i dpnt have the tools for it... Because im doing this all im my backyard. And i live in canada so.... I need some assistance. 

And if didnt know im making a 5150 evh guitar replica... Red white black 1pickup with floyd rose.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone ???????????? sugestions on finishes.....


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

It may be wise to track down someone close to you that is familiar with finish and refinishing.
A visual inspection of what you've got going on might be the safest way to proceed.
Good Luck with your project.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've made countless EVH replicas....but wich one are you doing!..the Barreta from Kramer?...

This one?


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes i am making that one. Ive looked at multiple projects on youtube like vanhalen5150jfs channel. None talk about necks. Ill post pictures probably weds.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

At what stage are you at right now?....take some picts and i can help you trough the process.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

The body it currently being clear coated with rustoleum spray lacquer on top of.black and white spray lacquer painnt. The neck is painted with the spray lacquer and fret board is being oiled with pure tung oil from leevalley. I need a way to finish the back of the neck and headstock. I like the glossy feel on back of neck. I was thinking of using the spray clear coat but i dpnt know..... So my other opsion i was thinking of is oil based varathane.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

You can do the whole neck with clear lacked..but it won't be an accurate build..that said..just clear the whole neck with lacked, ans use 0000 steel wool to dull the locker on the fret board. Don!t mix to much finishes. 



Rockguitar77 said:


> The body it currently being clear coated with rustoleum spray lacquer on top of.black and white spray lacquer painnt. The neck is painted with the spray lacquer and fret board is being oiled with pure tung oil from leevalley. I need a way to finish the back of the neck and headstock. I like the glossy feel on back of neck. I was thinking of using the spray clear coat but i dpnt know..... So my other opsion i was thinking of is oil based varathane.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

What lack should i use? Varathane? Polyurethane? Spray on clear coat? Nitrocellulose??? And i use 0000 00 stteeel wool after im done with the pure tung oil? Just wondering... Was pure tung oil from leevalley a good choice for the fretboard?? Thanks!


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

al3d said:


> You can do the whole neck with clear lacked..but it won't be an accurate build..that said..just clear the whole neck with lacked, ans use 0000 steel wool to dull the locker on the fret board. Don!t mix to much finishes.[/QUOTE What lack should i use? Varathane? Polyurethane? Spray on clear coat? Nitrocellulose??? And i use 0000 00 stteeel wool after im done with the pure tung oil? Just wondering... Was pure tung oil from leevalley a good choice for the fretboard?? Thanks!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If you used ruSteleum, try to see if they make a clear coat version..u can't mix different type of paint, u can end up with weird chemical reaction. Don't use tung oil on the fret board..just use the same clear u will use on the back of the neck..and once dried, use 0000steel wool to make it dull


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

al3d said:


> If you used ruSteleum, try to see if they make a clear coat version..u can't mix different type of paint, u can end up with weird chemical reaction. Don't use tung oil on the fret board..just use the same clear u will use on the back of the neck..and once dried, use 0000steel wool to make it dull


shoot!! i already started with the leevalley pure tung oil on the maple fret board!! i am like 4-5 coat in... but there actually isnt much different since its not polymirized oil. so what now?? some guy on you tube said that the rustoleum clear coat lacquer will NOT cure fast. he said it could take up to 2 years to cure :S

so i might do oil based varathane for the headstock and back on neck?

also for the body how thick should the clear coat look? because i'm using 2 cans of rustoleum clear coat lacquer but the wind outside blows some of it away. i dont want to start sanding and finding the color starting to sand.

Thanks,


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

and just wondering how do i post my pics on this forum thread?? the pics are on my android phone right now


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok...first, those EVH did'nt even have a clear coat... Ed just did with colors and was done with it. If you want to do a few coats to protect the finish...just do say 4 coats with the spray can and then gently rub 0000 steel coat to bring back to a shine. As for the oil on your neck...WOW WOW...4 to 5 coats?..Jesus...it's gonna stay tacky for 10 years..LOL..that's enough, let it dry and again, use 0000 steelwool to remove the shine and a few coats.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol the tung oil is pure therefore no polymirized stuff and it is very very thin. You can bearly feel/see a difference.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

pictures.....
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kbmplgvf31kb57n/IMAG0295.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vqufk8cuz4znw58/IMAG0296.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/untz9bcr6hmtw9a/IMAG0293.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fjlqhcwmrrn792h/IMAG0298.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8y6e3yzgu397vj/IMAG0302.jpg


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

The Pattern looks very good, but i think you used the wrong red.. the guitar is actually some sort of orangy red color.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh what ever. Im pretty happy. I just hate waiting for shit to dry. The 1 and a bit cans of clear coat is gonna take a while to dry on the body befpre i can sand.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

also kramer heckstock logo arrivied in the mail!!! yeah


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

kramer logo is on head stock, and i started clearcoating the neck 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/roie28j1s1kg8pr/IMAG0343.jpg


----------

